# kcbs sanctioned bbq and brats



## larry maddock (Sep 7, 2006)

yo y'all 
this is in hermann,missouri.  sept. 29/30---06
aka missouri's rhine village.
this is the same town that has the sausage fest in march every year.
these are some of events.
    * KCBS sanctioned state championship event
    * Backyard Chef Competition
    * "Kids Que"
    * Best of Bratwurst Event
    * Wine & Beer Garden
    * Live Entertainment
    * World Championship Bratwurst Eating Contest
    * Mayorâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Award for Showmanship
    * Special appearances by "Hermann the German"

   im going on the 29th ---i think---honey may say 30th
im going one of those days

october has wine festivals---every weekend


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 26, 2006)

yo to all dudes and dudettes,

my honey says we go saturday.
its 60 miles from her apartment.

on top of bbq event.
i will get to stop at local butcher shop.
and hoist a cold one from the local mini brewery.
also the brat event will be fun.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2006)

Larry, sounds like an awesome way to celebrate Oktoberfest!!  Have fun!


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 1, 2006)

this was the first annual bbq and brat festival in hermann,mo.
i went on sat.
i had a good time inspecting the smokers.
5 buck admission-
they would give 5 numbered tickets with each paid admission.
the people in the bratwurst contests had samples.
you ate the samples and voted with the tickets.
the ticket buckets were then placed in  front of each contestant.
all brats were from " swiss company meat and smokehaus."
this is a old business about 10 miles south of hermann on hiway 19
so the cooking method was what you judged.
i only voted 3 tickets
1 for best taste and texture-- they used eddies cook shack electric
1 for new to me taste--it was called cinamon brat--gosm gas 20 inch wide body.
1 for best sauce--it was great--not for sale yet--  on 22 inch weber

i have been lucky enough to have been to 3 houston livestock and rodeo cookoffs.
i have been lucky enough to have been to 2 memphis in may cook offs.
so maybe my big city days are coming to a close.
i had fun here with local Q people.

there was only about 4 cookers that needed a 24 foot or larger trailer.
there was about 10 cookers that needed a 10' to 12 ' trailer.
and about 30 rigs that were small enough for a pick-up bed.
many  cook teams used small tents for over night.

people were fasinated with the "treager pig style cooker"
every time i got close to it--they were out of samples.

1 team had a red ecbE---my call sign for the gourmet electric.
they didnt put top on and used it to keep sauces warm.

it was about 70 degrees and parly cloudy---a fine day for me.

the people on the BIG doggie cookers was busy.
i will admit- that i was there 1 hr before judgeing time.

i had much more fun with the local competitions and the kids q people.
most kids q folks had char broil and weber charcoal.

speaking of charcoal---- most folks used wood or charcoal.
i didnt see 1 bag of kingsford.

royal oak chunks ---
of big name brands---
was in about 20 % of cookers

hickory--then---cherry---then apple logs seemed to be the favorites---

 1 brisket team had mesquite.

remember--the big doggie cookers did not talk to me

i only seen missouri and arkansas tags on trucks and trailers.

i guuess i expected some illinois and oklahoma folks.

this was the 1st annual ---

i left before any prizes were awarded.

i had a great day....


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 1, 2006)

Great report Larry,  sounds like a fun day.


----------

